# Porter Cable 371 2 1/2" x 14 Compact Belt Sander



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

After coming across this little beauty on the internet and reading some positive reviews on Amazon I went down to the local tool shop to pick one up (cost was $119.95 plus tax). My primary intention was to use it for quickly knocking down the overhanging MDF on speaker cabinets I build. Most of the time I use a trim router with a flush trim bit however one design I build has an angled face so I usually use my random orbit sander for that area but it takes too long even with 60 grit (especially when you are doing 15-20 at a time). 
I have used Porter Cable sanders almost exclusively for over 20 years (with the exception of a Makita 3x21 belt sander that rarely gets used) and this one appears to be well built as expected. It is much quieter than I imagined it would be and runs very smoothly.

First impression of how quickly it sanded was quite positive as it went through the veneer on a piece of plywood within seconds using the enclosed 80 grit belt (may not be a positive if you want to use it on plywood!). Moved on to a larger piece to see how easy it was to control and after getting used to it for a few minutes it was fairly easy to maneuver. After the initial experimenting I realized I could easily use this sander with one hand so I removed the front handle (I have fairly large hands but if you have smaller hands you probably won't be able to use it one-handed). Also, I could tell it was heavier than my random orbit but not by much so I weighed both of them (see the pics below) and it weighed about 2 pounds more. 

Removing material this quickly definitely causes a lot of dust but this sander does not come with a bag so I just stuck on the cannister from my random orbit sander for the quick test. I found that was pretty much useless so I'll connect it to my tool vac for some real testing later tonight since it does come with a ftting sized to the Porter Cable hose. 

A couple of things I noticed so far that were actually brought up in the reviews on Amazon were the fact that it does seem to get a bit hotter quicker and the spring on the tracking knob is definitely too weak as mentioned so I will replace that. Also, the switch is in a very convenient spot however I have a feeling I'll be hitting it accidentally since I found resting my index finger above it was very comfortable. Overall it appears to be a pretty well thought out tool that will not replace my random orbit but will definitely find a lot of use in my shop (the tool shop owner said a lot of guys have been buying these for scribing and door edge work etc).

I'm going to experiment some more tonight and if anyone has questions or would like me to try something specific just let me know.


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

Almost forgot to mention I ended up taking this one back as it didn't work out as well as I had hoped.:sad:


----------



## mmtools (Aug 21, 2008)

Good review! You brought up just about every issue there is with this tool.


----------



## BobbyfromHouston (Jul 4, 2008)

This sander does not come with a dust collection bag?
If you use a hose from a standard shop vac how well does it do?


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

BobbyfromHouston said:


> This sander does not come with a dust collection bag?
> If you use a hose from a standard shop vac how well does it do?


No bag nor canister included and one thing it did do pretty well was collect dust when connected to the vacuum.


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

I haven't had any issues with mine, but I've only used it a couple times. Mine didn't come with a case it came only in a cardboard box. I removed the handle and the adapter for dust collection, but I don't run a power planer, biscuit joiner, or a belt sander in my shop...too small ;o( Everything is done outside. I recently picked up a ton of belts from home depot on clearance for a buck a pack though.


----------

